# New York snow!



## Kvston

Anyone going out tonight? I’m above Albany servicing Glens Falls up to North Creek. On ice patrol tonight. Just me and my Steel Caster loaded with salt!


----------



## Kvston

First ice patrol!


----------



## Kvston

Whee!


----------



## leolkfrm

ground temp in glens falls is 47 degrees, why would you go out?


----------



## Kvston

Didn’t end up doing anything in GF. Just up north where ground temp hit 30.


----------



## leolkfrm

42 degrees 2 inches down and the snow still stuck???

http://www.nysmesonet.org/mesonow#network=nysm&stid=ches


----------



## Kvston

Yeah it did on the sidewalks and some on the lots. Zero tolerance contracts.


----------



## Kvston

Ground temp where I applied varied from 31-27 degrees


----------



## leolkfrm

wow, im not ready for snow, too many things to do, at least its a short term burst of cold


----------



## Kvston

Yeah back up to 60 by Thursday. Just a warning shot. I’m not ready either! Route I just agreed to I do pick up one of the trucks from my dealer Monday. Have to do my own XLS and steel caster install since plow dealer is backed up three weeks.


----------



## WCLM

A little salt run south of Rochester this morning, anyone else goin out?


----------



## Kvston

Yeah I was out at 5. Did a full round due to the lake effect.

Going out again tonight. Nice to be making some $ so early!


----------



## WCLM

Kvston said:


> Yeah I was out at 5. Did a full round due to the lake effect.
> 
> Going out again tonight. Nice to be making some $ so early!


Yes it is! Where r u located? We're a bit off the lake so don't get too much lake effect


----------



## Kvston

Servicing from Glens Falls up to Indian Lake NY. Warren and Hamilton Counties


----------



## Kvston

Looks like a bit of snow/ice this week after this bad front blows through. Gonna be miserable working outside this week but hey, I agreed to it!


----------



## WCLM

Kvston said:


> Looks like a bit of snow/ice this week after this bad front blows through. Gonna be miserable working outside this week but hey, I agreed to it!


yep, maybe some salt Tuesday and Wednesday. We are south of Rochester


----------



## Kvston

Another quick salting on the northern stuff since a winter weather advisory was posted. Quick $


----------



## Kvston

Anyone else hitching plows for tonight? I might cause of what cbs 6 said...


----------



## Kvston

Looks like a bit of something is possible Wednesday. Hoping for 1-2” to give the new guys/equipment a good shakedown run.


----------



## WCLM

Kvston said:


> Looks like a bit of something is possible Wednesday. Hoping for 1-2" to give the new guys/equipment a good shakedown run.


Hoping the same thing!


----------



## Kvston

Where are you servicing WCLM? We are hitting Glens Falls to Indian Lake?


----------



## WCLM

Kvston said:


> Where are you servicing WCLM? We are hitting Glens Falls to Indian Lake?


South of Rochester. They're saying 1-3 Tuesday night but looks well above freezing, hmm


----------



## Kvston

Salt city then. Just lake effect out here.


----------



## Mike N

WCLM said:


> South of Rochester. They're saying 1-3 Tuesday night but looks well above freezing, hmm


How far south of Rochester are you?

I'm just west of Rochester and no snow here yet. Forecast for a dusting in the next few days but nothing significant.


----------



## Kvston

$$ today keeping up with the lake effect. Split shift of 14 hours.


----------



## Kvston

Out our way looking like plowable snow Saturday and Sunday with little snot Friday night and Monday and tuesday


----------



## WCLM

Mike N said:


> How far south of Rochester are you?
> 
> I'm just west of Rochester and no snow here yet. Forecast for a dusting in the next few days but nothing significant.


About an hour south. Funny, driving from southern tier to Rochester today, our little area definitely got the most of the little band yesterday. Just enough to do some training pushes on commercial lots.


----------



## Head1

Just a couple of inches north of Syracuse NY.


----------



## Kvston

Went out for a simple salt run tonight. Figured I’d hit the lots that were wet before they froze in the morning. That way I can go deer hunting on the last weekend of the season. Not so much. Little power steering line for 2018 ram with 51,000 miles. Blue before even hit the first lot! I had to go back home and load the sander on the back up truck because who would figure that’s a 2018 were blow line! Now I’m in the other truck and I know I have something to do tomorrow. Guess I’m shopping for new lines.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

Looks like the snow is going to miss us. I plow from Malta to Wilton.


----------



## Kvston

Yeah it does. Just some snow showers and freezing temps tonight. Plow truck who do you plow for? I own Adirondack Customs LLC


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

Owner operator of Saratoga Construction Management. 90 percent commercial rest residential. Have about 20-25 guys working for me in the winter. Run 2 loaders, 2 backhoes, 4 skids, 2 mini loaders, and 10 trucks.


----------



## Kvston

Nice! Bigger than my team. We do about 80% commercial. I have 4 plow trucks, one Cat CTL. We have 20 commercial accounts so far. Winter we run a dozen employees. We also continue to build log and timber frame homes.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

Very nice. We are also builders. Custom homes and we also do renovations, landscaping etc.


----------



## Kvston

Looks like possible plowable snow tomorrow. I’m seeing 1-3, 2-4 up my way. How about you guys?


----------



## Chas0218

Kvston said:


> Looks like possible plowable snow tomorrow. I'm seeing 1-3, 2-4 up my way. How about you guys?


Only calling for 2.5" down by me next week. Might see a dusting tomorrow.


----------



## Kvston

Deck measures 1/2”. Loading up the salt trucks and sending the crews out.


----------



## WCLM

Kvston said:


> Deck measures 1/2". Loading up the salt trucks and sending the crews out.


Hardly a dusting here so far


----------



## Head1

North of Syracuse has a couple inches on the ground. 30 out so its wet and sloppy.


----------



## Kvston

1/2-3/4” here but in Schroon Lake this morning almost 2”. Good training storm


----------



## Chas0218

We got our dusting, grass is covered. So far about 1" and keeps spitting flakes, at one point it was those big lake effect style flakes.


----------



## Kvston

*yeah we have the big flakes now. Coming up on our inch as well. Good storm for salt runs.*


----------



## WCLM

Looks like potential for a big boy Wednesday...


----------



## Kvston

Time to hoard the Red Bull’s and crank the tunes!


----------



## TwiceStroked

WCLM said:


> Looks like potential for a big boy Wednesday...


Dont believe everything they say already dropped from 9 - 5" come Tuesday it'll be in the Berkshires


----------



## Kvston

Yeah my forecast is crap now. Talking a bit of snow tomorrow


----------



## TwiceStroked

And still dropping


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

I'm betting 6-10in RensCo east of Albany.. 10 up on the mountain heading out to Mass/Vt line. I'll take 10 inches of fluffy over 2 inches of slush any day..


----------



## Kvston

Yeah this nice fluff will be easy. 1-3 in Glens Falls and I’ll take that all day long.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Kvston said:


> Yeah this nice fluff will be easy. 1-3 in Glens Falls and I'll take that all day long.


Just a couple salt runs and slush so far around here.. Saw some pics of snow up in the ADK (Essex Ct)- slow start there too right?


----------



## Kvston

We’ve had 7-8 salt runs over 4 events. No plowing yet. Probably will plow this next storm. 1-3” max on this event for us. Good warmup.


----------



## Kvston

The gradients just moved north again tonight so there is a chance we will see the accumulation #’s go up. I’d love a cold dry 6” especially if most of it is overnight.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> The gradients just moved north again tonight so there is a chance we will see the accumulation #'s go up. I'd love a cold dry 6" especially if most of it is overnight.


We are gonna get hammered with a light fluffy cold snow.


----------



## Kvston

Yeah down your way will be snowpocalypse! Bring on the sharknado!


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

yeah, we are looking at 9 pm-9 am snow.. with heavy inch an hour in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Kvston

Yeah it looks like a fun time.


----------



## Kvston

Weather bomb in Glens Falls. I’d estimate 15” or so...in 7 hours


----------



## the Suburbanite

Kvston said:


> Weather bomb in Glens Falls. I'd estimate 15" or so...in 7 hours


Lol, I'm 30 minutes or so south of that. We have 30" on the ground and it's still falling heavy.


----------



## Ajlawn1

the Suburbanite said:


> Lol, I'm 30 minutes or so south of that. We have 30" on the ground and it's still falling heavy.


That's it?


----------



## Kvston

We are well over 2’. Taking an hour to rest. That heavy band is just sitting and spinning over top of us...


----------



## Kvston

Somewhere over 36”. Time to head home when I finish this round. 3 sites to go.


----------



## Kvston

Ya bud


----------



## the Suburbanite

Kvston said:


> Ya bud


verified


----------



## Hydromaster

Good fer U


----------



## the Suburbanite

Last storm I remember that dumped that much was 2 or 3 years ago. Big totals north of Warrensburg, 36"+ near Keene and points north.


----------



## Kvston

Yeah I remember that one. Will be 4 years in March. 46” in one storm up in Indian Lake. Only time in my life I remember looking at powdered fluff on a flat lot and going “ I dunno about this...”


----------



## Aerospace Eng

These things go so cheaply, you could afford to not use it for a few years at a time, and then make a killing....

https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=65&acctid=3239


----------



## Head1

Binghamton NY sure got clobbered!
Syracuse got a few inches...........

Suns out today!


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

Measured 38 at my house. I’ve been plowing for 28 years. I have never seen snow come down that fast. It started snowing around 10 pm and the sun was shining before noon and we got over 3 feet of snow. That’s crazy.


----------



## Kvston

Yeah it was nuts. I spent yesterday cleaning other contractors lots with my cat and crew. Now it snowed again plus roof melt calls. Nice to see before Christmas


----------



## BadMechanic

I heard from southwest NY they got clobbered. We only got a few inches in Syracuse. Wasnt too bad.


----------



## Kvston

Binghamton got somewhere between 3-4’!? Absolutely nuts. I’m grateful for the $ afterwards stacking snow. First time in my career the first storm requires stacking.


----------



## Kvston

Anyone have an opinion on the New Years weather? I’m not looking forward to an ice storm...


----------



## Head1

Ice control is a good moneymaker! Easy on equipment too.
Syracuse didnt get a sniff of snow today. Bare ground out there.
Now up Watertown NY way they got buried!


----------



## Kvston

Ice control is good $. Ice storm isn’t so much fun. Just wondering what others are seeing as it pertains to ice storms.


----------



## Kvston

Right now they are calling for 6/10” on Friday night


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

We were fighting 2-3 feet that storm in cap region plowing, stacking and hauling, now it is mostly gone. Looking ICY on NYE around here.. Temps are on cusp.


----------



## Kvston

Ya man it looks like your guys get the suck this time around. My ice forecast is going down


----------



## Kvston

Enjoying the salt runs tonight. That radar looks like a long night for me.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Kvston said:


> Enjoying the salt runs tonight. That radar looks like a long night for me.


36 and drizzle here... no salt runs for us, enjoy $$.


----------



## Kvston

Thanks man. 32-33 here but sleet is falling and sticking in GF. Further north it’s starting to build.


----------



## Kvston

Worst of this one is over. I’m racking out. Three rounds of salting kept the overnight gas stations clear. Where lots weren’t treated probably 1-2/10” of sleet and ice. Glad it wasn’t worse. Rest of the crew will take over to clean things up for everybody opening later this morning.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Kvston said:


> Worst of this one is over. I'm racking out. Three rounds of salting kept the overnight gas stations clear. Where lots weren't treated probably 1-2/10" of sleet and ice. Glad it wasn't worse. Rest of the crew will take over to clean things up for everybody opening later this morning.


Looking the same way for us tomorrow night now with sleet and ice conditions.. Also, looking at a lil snow as well Sunday..


----------



## Mike N

Nothing here in the Rochester area. 

So far I've plowed twice this season...... I suspect that will change before I know it.


----------



## Kvston

Yeah Mike that will change. Sunday looks like a nice manageable system. We’ve got I think 5 plowing services so far. Sunday looks to be 2-3 services. Maybe one tomorrow night.

Next year I’m dumping or subbing out my residential. Time to narrow the companies focus.


----------



## Kvston

I should have napped yesterday instead of prepping trucks. Coming up on 25 hours and getting a bit loopy


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Kvston said:


> I should have napped yesterday instead of prepping trucks. Coming up on 25 hours and getting a bit loopy


Two inches of slush and some sleet. Easy night for us. Salt run later tn when things cool off


----------



## Kvston

Another one in the books. One plowing and a couple salting. No operator damage-that I know of yet! Maintenance then staging sites for construction tomorrow.


----------



## Kvston

Some more action this weekend. Way to ruin my i e fishing plans ha!


----------



## Kvston

Winter storm warning for Northern Warren, Hamilton and Franklin counties! Ya bud!!


----------



## Kvston

5” and ongoing up above LG


----------



## Kvston

Another one in the books. 6.5” in Chestertown, 8+up north.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Kvston said:


> Another one in the books. 6.5" in Chestertown, 8+up north.


No plowing for us... Wet 2-3 in the hill towns, rain in valley around Albany this morning. Did get out on the 4th beginning of the month and plow a slushy 3inches ..


----------



## Kvston

The cool down is coming man. We will all be busy soon


----------



## Kvston

Loving lake effect! Quick inch by base so I’m out laying salt!


----------



## the Suburbanite

3-5" (possibly 8" lol) today through tomorrow?


----------



## TwiceStroked

the Suburbanite said:


> 3-5" (possibly 8" lol) today through tomorrow?


I'm sending ours up North for U, enjoy!


----------



## WCLM

Yep we are right on the line of 3-5 and 4-7. Anywhere from 2-8 is what I’m expecting lol


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## Kvston

Yeah it should be nice. Dry snow and cold surfaces for quick accumulation. Looking forward to an all nighter.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Yeah it should be nice. Dry snow and cold surfaces for quick accumulation. Looking forward to an all nighter.


EZ pushing @ least, slicker than owl **** tho


----------



## Kvston

Ahh well I hope my first set of studded tires works out then.


----------



## the Suburbanite

4-5” down and still falling. Light and fluffy, but greasy


----------



## Kvston

Same. Crazy people driving tonight


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Same. Crazy people driving tonight


----------



## TwiceStroked

4wd warriors


----------



## BadMechanic

Ive seen quite of few tracks go where road is not. Cant fix stupid.

Was a very messy day going to and from work.


----------



## Kvston

Looks like a decent storm coming in Monday night.


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## Kvston




----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## Kvston

Looks like a steady progressive gradient to the accumulation so far in the prediction.


----------



## Kvston

Deblasio and Cuomo might declare a nationals double super secret emergency defcon 007!


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

"Weatherman G" on Facebook is usually on the money for the greater capital region. He was closest last big storm while Cap and other clowns were saying 6-9 inches


----------



## Kvston

What does he say about this one? I don’t face on a book.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

He saying downsloping might happen to lower the totals.. Hes in 12-16 range for Alb area, a lil less up north. He said thick bands late tomo night into early hours of Tues then tapering off lighter snow showers late into Tuesday..


----------



## BadMechanic

Man you guys get all the fun.


----------



## Kvston

@BadMechanic where r u located?


----------



## BadMechanic

Kvston said:


> @BadMechanic where r u located?


In Syracuse. Looks like we will be on the edge of it.


----------



## Kvston

Got ya. Yeah for once you guys aren't getting hammered. I'm looking forward to a profitable week. Maybe 3 systems?!


----------



## BadMechanic

Kvston said:


> Got ya. Yeah for once you guys aren't getting hammered. I'm looking forward to a profitable week. Maybe 3 systems?!


2 for 2 misses this year.

Profit sounds good to me.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Deblasio and Cuomo might declare a nationals double super secret emergency defcon 007!


Mandatory Deployment ha ha ha
Dont miss that part of my past at all. Never drank the Kool-Aid and had the file cabinet full of discp...


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

BadMechanic said:


> In Syracuse. Looks like we will be on the edge of it.


Yeah what's up with cause this year? Binghamton is stealing all your snow...


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

JRMtheYoungBuck said:


> Yeah what's up with cause this year? Binghamton is stealing all your snow...


****CUSE . Damn fat fingers lol..


----------



## Chas0218

We got about 8 inches here. My one property i plow went from a 3" trigger to a 6" trigger so i might be loosing out on some plow money. I will still maintain with salt but that one hurt a little. I'll likely be out tomorrow if we hey the 5 to 8 thru are calling for.


----------



## Kvston

So far this storm is sucking from Glens Falls and North. Only 3/4-1”. Needs to start building.


----------



## Kvston

Should be wrapped by 11 with this one for today. 5/6” only. At least no equipment damage yet!


----------



## WIPensFan

5/6” jeez, let’s call it 1” and plow that s...t!


----------



## BadMechanic

Woke up to 4in in the driveway. Snowed all day but didnt start sticking til like 4ish. Coming down good now.


----------



## Kvston

WIPensFan said:


> 5/6" jeez, let's call it 1" and plow that s...t!


Lol typo. 5-6"


----------



## WIPensFan

Kvston said:


> Lol typo. 5-6"


:laugh: Thumbs Up


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Nice yall. about 10 or 11 east of alb. NYC and Hudson Valley got hammered. Was hoping for a bit more around here.


----------



## Kvston

Hoping for <1” forecast for my route to be true today. Couple salting would be ideal before the game/brothers birthday party.


----------



## Mike N

Got about 4" west of Rochester Friday night and a few more last night. So far we've had about 18" total over 4 events. 

Been cold enough that it's really light powder and easy to push.


----------



## Kvston

It’s snowing decent here. Also powder and fluffy. About 1/2” so far


----------



## the Suburbanite

Kvston said:


> It's snowing decent here. Also powder and fluffy. About 1/2" so far


Just a little south of you and we have a fresh 1"+ so far. Coming down pretty steady, has changed to very fine flakes and packing a little more densely on the ground. I think it is supposed to taper off this afternoon. Maps look like we will get a couple more hours worth.


----------



## Kvston

Almost an inch now. Ethically salting and plowing as needed


----------



## Kvston

Liking this weather pattern


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Liking this weather pattern


U got somemore activity this week, Sat night on.....enjoy


----------



## BadMechanic

Syracuse will probably be missed...again. Thats what we do apparently.


----------



## Lockman75

BadMechanic said:


> Syracuse will probably be missed...again. Thats what we do apparently.


I'm close to Mike N, Right up to the Shore of Lake Ontario. Thursday is was comi'n down Three to the pound . I think we've got plenty more in the chute. :


----------



## BadMechanic

Lockman75 said:


> I'm close to Mike N, Right up to the Shore of Lake Ontario. Thursday is was comi'n down Three to the pound . I think we've got plenty more in the chute. :
> View attachment 213607


Always pounded up there.

Thursday? We got a couple flakes but thats it.


----------



## Kvston

Looks like back to back for us. Little one tonight into tomorrow, small one Monday then a big one Tuesday. Busy busy


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Looks like back to back for us. Little one tonight into tomorrow, small one Monday then a big one Tuesday. Busy busy


Ask and U shall receive!
But,
Be careful of what You ask for


----------



## TwiceStroked

BadMechanic said:


> Syracuse will probably be missed...again. Thats what we do apparently.


Naw, You're getting some Mon-Tues


----------



## Lockman75

They're say'n up to a foot of the concrete type mix...... yahoooo.  Kinda strange forcast 'cuz it's been lows of 12 - high's of 20 , 'round 'chere, for the past couple of weeks. I reckon this one is sweeping across the country though. :usflag:


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Looks like back to back for us. Little one tonight into tomorrow, small one Monday then a big one Tuesday. Busy busy


Ha, last nights was a dud here, literally a dusting thats all gone except in the shadow line of my fence.
They better have the next one right I gotta get milk bread and eggs


----------



## BadMechanic

Saying 1 to 3in by 7pm Monday. 6 to 9 total by Tuesday night. We will see. Im betting 5 or less.


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## TwiceStroked

BadMechanic said:


> Saying 1 to 3in by 7pm Monday. 6 to 9 total by Tuesday night. We will see. Im betting 5 or less.


Probably broomable since they said 1-2" overnight here and only got a dusting


----------



## Lockman75

Yup......We got Diddley Squat here too.


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## BadMechanic

I cant wait! I work until 1130pm. Should be a fun ride home.

1 to 2in per hour overnight? Gonna need a plow guy. Shoveling aint fun anymore


----------



## Lockman75

BadMechanic said:


> I cant wait! I work until 1130pm. Should be a fun ride home.
> 
> 1 to 2in per hour overnight? Gonna need a plow guy. Shoveling aint fun anymore


I , Myself, have no clue where you're going to find one.  I think this is gonna be a wet one, too


----------



## Mike N

Lockman75 said:


> I'm close to Mike N, Right up to the Shore of Lake Ontario. Thursday is was comi'n down Three to the pound . I think we've got plenty more in the chute. :
> View attachment 213607


Yeah, we got more than expected on Thursday. Funny thing is, where I work in Irondequoit got probably 5", but where I live in Spencerport we got a dusting.

Not sure how tonight/tomorrow is going to pan out. For now the truck is fueled up and backed into the driveway. I'll be up here and there during the night to see what's happening.


----------



## BadMechanic

Not as much snow as I thought. Sleet definitely made it heavy though. Some of the unplowed sections were tugging on my F350 pretty good. Could hear the break of the iced over snow too.

My back already hurts thinking about shoveling.


----------



## Lockman75

~ 8" in our neck of the woods..... Heavy & still comi'n down . Lost a new lens cover & blew a front air shock line , tryin' to stack , on my first run.......Repairing those & then back out for round 2 . YIPEEEEE.


----------



## BadMechanic

Best of luck. At 4am when I got home we only had maybe 2-3in plus the ice glaze. Just rolled out of bed so Ill see how much extra we got.


----------



## Mike N

Lockman75 said:


> ~ 8" in our neck of the woods..... Heavy & still comi'n down . Lost a new lens cover & blew a front air shock line , tryin' to stack , on my first run.......Repairing those & then back out for round 2 . YIPEEEEE.


Pretty much the same amount for me. Did my route early and a quick cleanup on my way home from my regular job. Now I'm enjoying a cold Genesee Beer.

How close to me are you??


----------



## Lockman75

At the end of St. Paul Blvd. Summerville.  You said you work in Irondeqouit . Whereabouts ? I'm with Black's Hardware.


----------



## Mike N

Lockman75 said:


> At the end of St. Paul Blvd. Summerville.  You said you work in Irondeqouit . Whereabouts ? I'm with Black's Hardware.


I'm down the other end of East Ridge Road at Goodyear.


----------



## Lockman75

Cool. Stop in , maybe in the Spring


----------



## Kvston

Time to crank the thread back up. 2-4 forecast on the northern end of our routing overnight. Got one of the steelcasters in a truck and a couple guys ready to head out with me.

Here’s hoping for a busy winter!


----------



## the Suburbanite

Forecast was originally for flurries (I’m a little south of you) for tomorrow am. Now just mixed precipitation overnight


----------



## Kvston

Yep it was a dud even up north of us the snow line was 100’ up from our sites. We go as far north as Indian lake.

Sunday/Monday looks promising…


----------



## Kvston

Well we’ve been busy since Friday working the little stuff but its been a good break in period and profitable. The new guys overall are shaping up. The new equipment has needed more tweaking than I figured on but hey, at least its all easy enough to get right.

Looks like an active week ahead.


----------



## ProTek

Waterford/Halfmoon here. I do mainly driveways. Just putting some LED's on my truck today. Lightbar up front on the rack. 4" pods on the sides and rear for my reverse lights. I need a small salter bad. My little 3/4 yard one got ripped off. Sucks.


----------



## Kvston

That does suck man. Thieves are no bueno. We got a yard with chain link/barbed wire and a security system but you can’t really stop anyone if they want your stuff bad enough.

Only spare I have right now is an 8’ Air Flo 2 yard with briggs power. We don’t use smaller stuff.

You should be ready for Sunday/Monday. Up my way that looks pretty solid for a snow event.


----------



## Kvston

Busy week and busy afternoon. The lake effect machine is cranking. 1” here At base. Salt trucks heading out since it’ll stop. 

Looks like today/early am tomorrow then maybe time off until Wednesday to do construction. Monday looks like a dud-maybe salting after.


----------



## the Suburbanite

ProTek said:


> I need a small salter bad. My little 3/4 yard one got ripped off. Sucks.


You looking for something turnkey? Or a project?


----------



## Kvston

The air flo is turnkey if he want’s it. Just sitting there waiting for a new owner.


----------



## Kvston

First real storm tomorrow. Got my backup truck repaired just in time to start working off the bill.
Looks like 3-5” on the south end of our range, 4-6 on the North. Hoping for slow duration, ending overnight to make the cleanups easy.


----------



## the Suburbanite

A little bit south of you, we got 2~2/12" snow from about 10:30am-3:30pm, turned to sleet, turned to steady rain about 5.


----------



## TwiceStroked

the Suburbanite said:


> A little bit south of you, we got 2~2/12" snow from about 10:30am-3:30pm, turned to sleet, turned to steady rain about 5.


Only got a grass & vehicle covering here, rain and sleet.
Now sw are starting 2 ice.
32*


----------



## Kvston

Indians Lake 7+, North Creek 6+, Chestertown 6. A profitable storm since it was long duration. Guys are smoked. Worked all week and now this. Delaying next week until Tuesday. Gotta rest up


----------



## Mike N

Nothing more than a dusting in Rochester.


----------



## Kvston

Looks like maybe a storm on Christmas.


----------



## Mike N

Kvston said:


> Looks like maybe a storm on Christmas.


Nothing in the forecast for the Rochester area until at least after Jan 1st.

Truck is ready....


----------



## Kvston

Check again. Maybe its not going to be snow but it shows the storm coming out of West for us so I’d suspect you’d at least get some freezing rain or sleet from it.


----------



## Kvston

Active pattern. Snow tonight, tomorrow night, Sunday, Monday. $ time


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Active pattern. Snow tonight, tomorrow night, Sunday, Monday. $ time


BELIEVE IT when its on the Ground


----------



## Kvston

Yep! @TwiceStroked we were out patrolling. Nothing hitting the ground.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Yep! @TwiceStroked we were out patrolling. Nothing hitting the ground.


We got ~1" here


----------



## Kvston

Ended up with 3/4-1” overnight. Our presalting made it go away. Got to sleep some instead of staying up all night. Now for tonight’s funny business.


----------



## Mike N

Forecast here on Wednesday was a trace to two inches, where I am (west of Rochester) we got nearly 6". 

On the east side of Rochester, less than 1".


----------



## TwiceStroked

Mike N said:


> Forecast here on Wednesday was a trace to two inches, where I am (west of Rochester) we got nearly 6".
> 
> On the east side of Rochester, less than 1".


Only Vocation U can be Wrong 95% of the time and not get fired, meteorologist.


----------



## Kvston

We spent the last 3 days salting ice away. Profitable but not the best way to spend christmas.


----------



## Kvston

More salting, more icing. Wondering if I’ll ever get enough to scrape more than once per event?! I know I know, be careful what you wish for but I can’t help it!


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> More salting, more icing. Wondering if I'll ever get enough to scrape more than once per event?! I know I know, be careful what you wish for but I can't help it!


W.E.U GET Better get it up b4 2moro.
Or its there until Wed, BRRRR


----------



## Kvston

Ya bud. Got three trucks out this morning cause if it stays after today its there tomorrow!


----------



## Mike N

Forecast is 3" - 6" tonight for the Rochester area. Bitter cold so it should be easy to clear if we really do get any of it.


----------



## Kvston

Looks like mMonday will be a nice marathon. I plan to prep by fishing. Perch are biting!


----------



## Kvston

All geared up are ready to party. Looks like 12-18 down to 3-6” on our routes depending on location. Daytime snow of course.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> All geared up are ready to party. Looks like 12-18 down to 3-6" on our routes depending on location. Daytime snow of course.


They've been crying wolf down here then downplaying it 2.
I think the Grocery Chains are Paying the "meteorologist " salary @ least giving them kick backs


----------



## the Suburbanite

Kvston said:


> All geared up are ready to party. Looks like 12-18 down to 3-6" on our routes depending on location. Daytime snow of course.


We were 8-12", then oops 6-11", now 2-6"(maybe)


----------



## the Suburbanite

the Suburbanite said:


> We were 8-12", then oops 6-11", now 2-6"(maybe)


Less than 3 hours later, the NWS updated the "winter Storm Warning" to now predict 6-14" lol


----------



## TwiceStroked

the Suburbanite said:


> Less than 3 hours later, the NWS updated the "winter Storm Warning" to now predict 6-14" lol


Wait an hour


----------



## the Suburbanite

TwiceStroked said:


> Wait an hour


Lol, I'm pretty jaded at the weatherman, but I remember the storm a year ago November: went to sleep thinking g we wouldn't get half of the predicted 8", woke up to 32"+


----------



## Mike N

8" to 12" predicted for overnight here in Rochester, with another 3" to 5" expected during the day tomorrow. 

Duramax is fueled up and ready.


----------



## seville009

Got about 3" in Central NY, but now it's raining/sleeting pretty hard.


----------



## Kvston

Got 10” on Northern section, 5” on south but it was dense. Long day but no accidents and it all good.


----------



## the Suburbanite

We had between 7-8" on my porch at 7am. Granular and dense. Things warmed up and the later predicted snow showers were sleet and rain. Nice to have the grass covered finally.


----------



## Mike N

Had about 16" here.


----------



## Kvston

Yeah the sleet came in a bit up our way.

Worst was the above freezing tempos later in the storm making some slush then refreeze overnight. Crews out dealing with that now.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Got 10" on Northern section, 5" on south but it was dense. Long day but no accidents and it all good.


5" here Pre-Dog @ 04:00


----------



## Kvston

Sounds lovely. We ended up with two runs due to snow coming off roofs and such. Gonna have to run out again overnight.

Time to start stacking piles.


----------



## Kvston

Looks like a small tidy event overnight Monday into Tuesday. Maybe the weatherman will be right and it’ll be just enough to push and easy peasy done.


----------



## Kvston

Friday/Saturday the big one?


----------



## Chineau

ever feel like you're talking to yer self?


----------



## TwiceStroked

Chineau said:


> ever feel like you're talking to yer self?


ALL the time, if I talk 2 Jax he walks away like I'm nutz


----------



## Kvston

Dude, doesn’t everyone talk to themselves these days? With all the mandates you can‘t be around anyone anyway.


----------



## stainlessman

Weather here says The Big One is heading off the coast to Nova Scota Eh!. Only the coast will see 20". Us poor bastards that live inland will get 8" or so. 
I did meet a plow jocky from Halfmoon Ny yesterday. He runs four Boss V's and does landscaping in the summer. He not big on the mask mandate from the Gov either.


----------



## Kvston

Ya I’m not anywhere near mandate city. I live where the guns outnumber the people and the animals roam free until dinner time. We are sending half our fleet to MA/CT to help out a vendor. First time for us being the hired guns. This will be a one time deal if it doesn’t go well but who knows? Might be a worthwhile filler for when we hit dry spells. The $ is right for sub work.


----------



## TwiceStroked

stainlessman said:


> Weather here says The Big One is heading off the coast to Nova Scota Eh!. Only the coast will see 20". Us poor bastards that live inland will get 8" or so.
> I did meet a plow jocky from Halfmoon Ny yesterday. He runs four Boss V's and does landscaping in the summer. He not big on the mask mandate from the Gov either.


Ha, he's in Saratoga County, they do what they want, Saratoga Springs(city) kicked the Gun Show out of city ctr, the LEO's are not supported as they should be all liberal H.S., yet the County rolls Red and has things under control with sheriff dept being supported and respected.
So hochel can get on the same rail we ran cuomo out on, theres plenty of room.
Just my personal opinion.


----------



## TwiceStroked

And 


Kvston said:


> Ya I'm not anywhere near mandate city. I live where the guns outnumber the people and the animals roam free until dinner time. We are sending half our fleet to MA/CT to help out a vendor. First time for us being the hired guns. This will be a one time deal if it doesn't go well but who knows? Might be a worthwhile filler for when we hit dry spells. The $ is right for sub work.


And U will be working, Boston looks like its gonna get hammered


----------



## Kvston

Uh yeah bud that’s the idea. Don’t know our exact landing spot yet but I’m sure they ain’t paying us to be on the sideline. Maybe I’;ll get some sweet photos of Mass plates in the ditches.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Uh yeah bud that's the idea. Don't know our exact landing spot yet but I'm sure they ain't paying us to be on the sideline. Maybe I';ll get some sweet photos of Mass plates in the ditches.


No Maybe about it.


----------



## Kvston

Yep. It’ll be an experience


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Yep. It'll be an experience


Good Luck,Enjoy, be careful mass can be like driving the LIE


----------



## Kvston

Made her. Racking our for 4 hours then into the teeth of it. Brough some of the frontline rigs to the party-seeing some other guys rigs that aint so much…


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Made her. Racking our for 4 hours then into the teeth of it. Brough some of the frontline rigs to the party-seeing some other guys rigs that aint so much…


Dont let radar spook U 4 around home.
Here its 7* and about .5"


----------



## Kvston

A good first shift. 12 hours in for all three drivers and no damage to the equipment. Seen som crazy things today. Worst for me was being asked to “open up a Lowes with a pickup.” Well when you pay me by the hour all things are possible, just don’t expect speed with the wrong equipment.


----------



## Kvston

Some more fun. Went at it at 2 am. Cleared all the sites [post offices, gas stations, bowling alleys, etc] that we kept on yesterday them multiple Lowe's sites helping to "open" them up. Back at the hotel now for a nap before joining a huge equipment surge in the Boston metro area at 11 pm tonight to clear 900 [yeah that's correct] bus stops with 150-200 guys. Should be impressive.


----------



## CELandscapes

Kvston said:


> Some more fun. Went at it at 2 am. Cleared all the sites [post offices, gas stations, bowling alleys, etc] that we kept on yesterday them multiple Lowe's sites helping to "open" them up. Back at the hotel now for a nap before joining a huge equipment surge in the Boston metro area at 11 pm tonight to clear 900 [yeah that's correct] bus stops with 150-200 guys. Should be impressive.


That's awesome. I've had guys from Chicago to Albany to the east coast the last month working the storms. Matter of fact two of them are pulling in now on the return from Albany.


----------



## TwiceStroked

CELandscapes said:


> That's awesome. I've had guys from Chicago to Albany to the east coast the last month working the storms. Matter of fact two of them are pulling in now on the return from Albany.


I hope Ur guyz aren't telling U how bad it was in Albany since we only got 1-1.5", cold as heck just no real drifts unlike Mass & R.I..


----------



## CELandscapes

TwiceStroked said:


> I hope Ur guyz aren't telling U how bad it was in Albany since we only got 1-1.5", cold as heck just no real drifts unlike Mass & R.I..


Nope it was a relaxed trip besides the freezing salt in the spreaders. They were supposed to head to Boston. But I needed them back here to get ready for this midweek snowfall for us


----------



## Kvston

The overnight run was a cluster. Got asked to come in early, so we started at 8pm with 1.5 hours of actual sleep. Had to finally eat a good meal and see BassPro beforehand and had been told 11 pm start. Oh well.

Tons of local guys not coming in, broken equipment, lack of loaders and operators. I got sent to a bus depot to operate a 1 year old Cat 272D3 skid with 60 hours and a box. It made it all of 20 minutes before Pulling the error message in the photo. Shut itself down. Visual inspection, no leaks. Tried cleaning and resetting fuel cap, battery disconnect to reset computer, no dice. Died 6 times in 40 minutes so I drove it into a snowbank and left it. My personal truck did the initial opening of the bus depot/hub in the photos until the expansion joints [elevated depot over a sunken train depot/hub] broke the cutting edge bolts on the xls. That hub road is almost 8/10 mile long! I now know xls cutting edge bolts are 1/2" not 5/8" like the xv2 spares I had with me. My shoveler and I then became heroes clearing 1500'x6' of walks by hand plus 500'x35' of platform in 5 hours.

My other guys on the bus stop end had a similar cluster. No loaders on their route so they were taking tiny bites from 4' tall and up to 20' wide scraper banks. I'm sure there's more to their nightmare, but we were too beat to chat much when we met up to convoy home.

We pulled out a bit after 5 am when it was clear nothing to really help was coming and with our own event for Wed night-Friday saying maybe 12-18" is inbound I wasn't risking our rigs.

Strapped up the XLS edge [one bolt was holding on!], went over to a Home Depot for 6 am opening, got and installed new bolts in the parking lot, hauled our butts back to base. The only time I needed energy drinks was the way back.

I consider us lucky with 3 trucks/plows/salter and 3 shovelers with one blower we only had the following carnage: 7 cutting edge bolts, 1 taillight bulb, 1 mini strobe, 1 shovel flew out on 90, broken engagement cable on the toro. Put in 36 hours or more with each rig. Could have stayed for a week if we wanted to. Middle daughters birthday today, so home it is.

We will do it again, but better equipped.


----------



## Kvston

Best-most reliable-forecast I see for the Thursday/Friday storm is 6-12” in Schroon Lake/Chestertown/Warrensburg. Worst case is 12-18”. Weather bomb again?


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Best-most reliable-forecast I see for the Thursday/Friday storm is 6-12" in Schroon Lake/Chestertown/Warrensburg. Worst case is 12-18". Weather bomb again?


Murphy's law, take Zolpidem and go to bed wake up to 12" no steel on trucks and m t hoppers, Prep for it AnD nothing comes.


----------



## Kvston

Firming up to 8” average for most of our service area and 3-6” on the rest. Should be a an easily plowable storm.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Big I say BIG!


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## Kvston

Nice that most of it comes in overnight tomorrow so at least it isn’t all daytime chaos. Really looking forward to it. Been event deficient this season.


----------



## Mike N

10-14" predicted for the Rochester area between now and tomorrow morning. 

As of 8am Thursday, it's just starting to snow.


----------



## the Suburbanite

Kvston said:


> Nice that most of it comes in overnight tomorrow so at least it isn't all daytime chaos. Really looking forward to it. Been event deficient this season.





Mike N said:


> 10-14" predicted for the Rochester area between now and tomorrow morning.
> 
> As of 8am Thursday, it's just starting to snow.


Raining to beat the band right now, frozen gravel driveway now a luge run all the way down to the road. Looks like weather.com predicted we're getting 9-13" today, and 3-5" tomorrow.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Ground temp has to be close, if it got sun its good if shadow of stockade fence Jax says its slick as owl snot!


----------



## Kvston

All the frozen pavement is iced over. Salted early, got back and unloaded but the callouts came in, so two guys are back out. Should be fun doing the gravel drives and roads with the ice under the snow later…


----------



## Kvston

Ended up with 18” average. Tough to keep up with 2-3”/hour multiple hours. Another 10-12 hours for all guys tomorrow. My 30 is done-nap time.


----------



## Ice-sage

Why is this weather post in the commercial buisness section of plowsite? Also the entire thread is like virused as well.


----------



## Kvston

Got this one in the books. Some out the blue cleaning call outs to do Monday. Another safe storm.


----------



## Kvston

Weird this morning. Base temp was 36 but lots still freezing. I got to toboggan down my road as I was earlier than the salt truck. Since we have 18-24” deep frost, I think I’ll roll the salt trucks out before stores open in the am once the rain lets up. Still calling for some snow on the northern end of our stuff before this leaves.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

50-55 degrees in the cap region.. bring on spring


----------



## Kvston

Ha ha hold your horses bud. Look at the temps from noon on tomorrow. There will be a flash freeze tomorrow. Break out the salt trucks.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

might b


Kvston said:


> Ha ha hold your horses bud. Look at the temps from noon on tomorrow. There will be a flash freeze tomorrow. Break out the salt trucks.


Spotty showers; a good amount of time between precipitation and freezing and whipping wind. Maybe some spot salting around here.


----------



## Kvston

Where are you again? Up above Lake George our temps drop about an hour after the rain ends. We will have to salt for sure. Gonna squeeze in a removal overnight before things harden up again.


----------



## the Suburbanite

Lovely morning here:


----------



## meyer22288

Anybody else here plowing in Westchester county?


----------



## TwiceStroked

SATURDAY MORNING 
Squalls gonna roll through, west to east as of this morning.
Based on past history don't count on it but be prepared for it.
Just my .02


----------



## TwiceStroked

Currently 34* dropped 10* in last 45 minutes.
Windy as a mofo.
Roads wet, not frozen yet


----------



## Kvston

the Suburbanite said:


> Lovely morning here:
> View attachment 234370


Lot of that up this way. Freezing hit on north end by 7 am. Had all clients taken care of by 10. It was a mess. Glad to see the sun and wind drying things out.


----------



## Kvston

TwiceStroked said:


> Currently 34* dropped 10* in last 45 minutes.
> Windy as a mofo.
> Roads wet, not frozen yet


Did that up my way. Dropped 22 degrees in 84 minutes. Lots of stuff froze.


----------



## Kvston

Thursday/Friday looks promising for a decent storm.


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## TwiceStroked

Compliments of "inaccurateweather"


----------



## Kvston

Shows 5-7” up my way on accuweather Thursday night.


----------



## TwiceStroked

I posted 4 tomorrows potential


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## TwiceStroked

Now this looks interesting


----------



## Kvston

TwiceStroked said:


> I posted 4 tomorrows potential


Got ya! Lake George has 1.1-as of 11:20 am. Queensbury about the same. Chestertown/North Creek about 1.25-1.4. It's plowable in storm cleanup mode.

Better to do on a Saturday than the baby shower my wife is driving to right now!


----------



## Kvston

I know it’s the small side of the lot but come on! Other side only has 15-18 parking spaces lol.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Kvston said:


> I know it's the small side of the lot but come on! Other side only has 15-18 parking spaces lol.


Fake picture!!
A Dunkin Doughnuts and not a single cop car!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwiceStroked

Mountain Bob said:


> Fake picture!!
> A Dunkin Doughnuts and not a single cop car!!!!!!!!!!!!


They're @ Krispy Kremes


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## the Suburbanite

We have all of 3" of semi-dry fluff that has come down in 2 squalls, going to toss the plow on shortly.


----------



## TwiceStroked

the Suburbanite said:


> We have all of 3" of semi-dry fluff that has come down in 2 squalls, going to toss the plow on shortly.


Maybe an inch total here
Sodium Chloride wet and wind will freeze dry soon


----------



## Kvston

We’re “plowing” 20-25% of the surface area of lots we pre-salted. Saving cutting edges daily. It’s my green initiative for 2022


----------



## Kvston

Looks like a good one headed our way end of the week! Glad to see things picking up finally!


----------



## meyer22288

Looks like 3-5 then rain/ice in my area, always makes for a fun plow


----------



## Kvston

Better stock up on salt.


----------



## TwiceStroked

BRING IT DOWN J.C.!!!


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Stocking up on salt, hopefully, doesn't jinx us.


----------



## TwiceStroked

JRMtheYoungBuck said:


> Stocking up on salt, hopefully, doesn't jinx us.


6-10 + .05 ice coming 12-13:00 fri.
I'd be more concerned with Fuel


----------



## Kvston

For us I’m glad this season we have no 24/7 accounts requiring service. We can choose, based on snowfall rates, to rack out for 5-6 hours if it doesn’t build too much.

Fuel should be good, it’ll be salting cycles that make the biggest difference to us to reload at the base.


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## Kvston

Cap is usually right on! I’m out of town until tomorrow in PA. I’m liking the way this is firming up.


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## TwiceStroked

TwiceStroked said:


> View attachment 234848


Im glad no ice to mention


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Yeah, those ice storms we used more salt than we use for continuous plowing of two feet (of powder.)
Hopefully this snow is dry and fluffy.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Kvston said:


> Cap is usually right on! I'm out of town until tomorrow in PA. I'm liking the way this is firming up.


Fella on the Facebook is pretty decent too. His name is Weatherman G. He was on top of a November storm that it was raining in Albany but 15 miles east in RensCo got 12-18 inches of snow.


----------



## TwiceStroked

JRMtheYoungBuck said:


> Fella on the Facebook is pretty decent too. His name is Weatherman G. He was on top of a November storm that it was raining in Albany but 15 miles east in RensCo got 12-18 inches of snow.


I have heard of him and about his accuracy.
My opinions do not generally fit in bf algorithms and their Censorship of me= they can and will forever K.M.A.!!!!


----------



## TwiceStroked

NY'ers, prep, nap and Good Luck tonight & Tomorrow!!
I'll be dreaming of what I'm missing.
NOT!!
Me and Jax WILL be in SNOW Mode tho, me shoveling and him biting shovel while on ground and then knocking it over once it leaves the ground!


----------



## Kvston

Storm prediction totals are going up for my area. Bringing in the auxiliary crew for this one.


----------



## TwiceStroked

10-14" chestertown area


----------



## Kvston

Ya bud!


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Ya bud!


U know there was a time I shared Ur excitement.
Now its oh my aching back, knees.
LoL


----------



## Kvston

Oh I have that. I’m just choosing to see paid payments for the first 6-8 hours then I revert to life sucks, where’s my helmet? Lol


----------



## Kvston

Went out at 3am, just got back. Almost a great day. Good service cycle times, overall good job by the boys.
Only negative was one brother-driving another brother’s truck-managed to hit a building, only damaging the truck thankfully.

Other than that a real good day. Cleanups plus sanding residential, salting commercial again tomorrow


----------



## Mike N

Kvston said:


> Went out at 3am, just got back. Almost a great day. Good service cycle times, overall good job by the boys.
> Only negative was one brother-driving another brother's truck-managed to hit a building, only damaging the truck thankfully.
> 
> Other than that a real good day. Cleanups plus sanding residential, salting commercial again tomorrow


Went out at about 5am yesterday, again at 5pm and then 10am this morning for a final cleanup.

Overall about 10" of super light snow.

Only negative is a failing master cylinder on my truck. Pulled up one driveway to back blade it out and the pedal dropped to the floor. Pumped it back up, rock solid. Was ok for the next few times and then back to the floor again. Fluid full, no spots under the truck. Finished my route and picked up a new MC for $50 from Advance..... guess what I'll be doing tomorrow??


----------



## Kvston

Hopefully you have a warm shop Mike!


----------



## Mike N

Kvston said:


> Hopefully you have a warm shop Mike!


My truck is longer than my garage is deep (extended cab 2500HD with an 8' box)..... I can get the truck far enough in to put it on my lift, but I can't shut the garage door because the end of the box hangs outside.

Fortunately I'm cold blooded, I'll do the job outside tomorrow.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Mike N said:


> My truck is longer than my garage is deep (extended cab 2500HD with an 8' box)..... I can get the truck far enough in to put it on my lift, but I can't shut the garage door because the end of the box hangs outside.
> 
> Fortunately I'm cold blooded, I'll do the job outside tomorrow.


Looks like after 10a wont be sooo bad, Better than Mondays Temps.


----------



## TwiceStroked

TwiceStroked said:


> Looks like after 10a wont be sooo bad, Better than Mondays Temps.


----------



## the Suburbanite

Mike N said:


> My truck is longer than my garage is deep (extended cab 2500HD with an 8' box)..... I can get the truck far enough in to put it on my lift, but I can't shut the garage door because the end of the box hangs outside.
> 
> Fortunately I'm cold blooded, I'll do the job outside tomorrow.


I run into the same problem working on the suburban in my garage. I have pallet racking against the head wall (opposite of the garage doors) so I can't close the doors with the truck inside. Ive kept a bunch of leftover 1" faced foam board on hand and piece it in to close off the garage door opening around the vehicle when I have to do extended work on the truck in cold weather. It's a PITA, but you gotta do what you gotta do.

******* for life:


----------



## Kvston

Out already checking runoff freezing. Looks like a fairly easy week ahead of some deicing and hopefully stacking/hauling snow. Would be nice to sit in a heated cab while its cold.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Out already checking runoff freezing. Looks like a fairly easy week ahead of some deicing and hopefully stacking/hauling snow. Would be nice to sit in a heated cab while its cold.


U gonna have low windchill, so heated cabs are a necessity or like me inside


----------



## Kvston

Ya tomorrow should be interesting. I’m seeing one guy doing construction job site clean outs in the morning. Two others will drop off the 6500 to have the in cab hoist control plug repaired. Two others doing site checks and deicing. Boss will begin the day in the shop making maintenance lists and getting on construction schedules for the building season. If all goes well, I should be warm tomorrow.


----------



## Kvston

Looks like 2-3 possible events this coming weeks starting Monday night. Hope they all happen cause we need a strong finish!


----------



## Kvston

March is the month of disappointment. Down to one deice and maybe one tiny event. Time to timberframe!


----------



## Kvston

Got lucky last night, plowable snow after our deicing the “coating to an inch” that was forecast. Saturday looks to be a marathon workload. It’ll be nice to add to the totals for the year.


----------



## Mike N

Depending what TV channel you watch here, they're saying 3"-5" on one channel and 4"-8" on the other, with heavier amounts possible east of Rochester.


----------



## TwiceStroked

The only accurate weather gets reported the Day After!


----------



## TwiceStroked

8-14 per NWS


----------



## Kvston

Yeah we are in the middle of the 12-18 category right now. Gonna see if I can fab up a single stage mount to my Striker tomorrow to help.


----------



## Mike N

TwiceStroked said:


> The only accurate weather gets reported the Day After!


I like when the meteorologist says "50% chance"

Nothing like painting with a broad brush.


----------



## Mike N

TwiceStroked said:


> The only accurate weather gets reported the Day After!


If you're old enough to remember the original Saturday Night Live, during the Weekend Update segment they would occasionally have someone do the weather forecast. Well, one episode they had Father Guido Sarducci as the meteorologist and after roughly 10 minutes of rambling on about high pressure, cumulous clowds and other nonsense, he finally summarizes the forecast with "it may rain, it may snow or it may not, it all depends on the weather."


----------



## TwiceStroked




----------



## Kvston

Time to gear back up. Of course three trucks has their summer rubber on already and all the plows have been put up. 3-6” on the north end of our route Monday night.

Should be a nice sloppy mess. Hopefully just a bunch of salting and maybe one plow to clean it up.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Time to gear back up. Of course three trucks has their summer rubber on already and all the plows have been put up. 3-6" on the north end of our route Monday night.
> 
> Should be a nice sloppy mess. Hopefully just a bunch of salting and maybe one plow to clean it up.


U can have it.
LoL


----------



## Kvston

I’ll take since the excavator on one build and the permit on the other are held up a bit. 

Should be a bit of icing on the cake.


----------



## Kvston

Upgraded to a winter storm warning here. Going to catch a nap then out at 2 am.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Upgraded to a winter storm warning here. Going to catch a nap then out at 2 am.


I'll be Sleeping Like a Baby.
Thanks for doing S & I.
Especially when it's Wet and Heavy!


----------



## Kvston

Have fun with that sleeping thing!


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Have fun with that sleeping thing!


R U getting hammered upthere?
We're droppin treez 
146, 147


----------



## the Suburbanite

3" oof cement on the ground this morning. Sometime between 3-4am we lost power. Came back on around 7am, thankfully


----------



## Kvston

You could say it’s been rather bad. 8-10” of slop stuck to trees. Probably seen over 250 trees down. 6 of 7 local towns have no power. Two trucks down due to tree damage. One may be a write off with the A pillar and roof/windshield frame damage. Rough morning.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> You could say it's been rather bad. 8-10" of slop stuck to trees. Probably seen over 250 trees down. 6 of 7 local towns have no power. Two trucks down due to tree damage. One may be a write off with the A pillar and roof/windshield frame damage. Rough morning.


Ouch
At least no one got hurt, Right?


----------



## BUFF

Kvston said:


> You could say it’s been rather bad. 8-10” of slop stuck to trees. Probably seen over 250 trees down. 6 of 7 local towns have no power. Two trucks down due to tree damage. One may be a write off with the A pillar and roof/windshield frame damage. Rough morning.


Oh snap....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Oh snap....


Et might bee 2 soon


----------



## the Suburbanite

My folks have been without line-power since Monday night, so no phone/cable/innernet either. No eta for restoration of services for a large area around them. What falling trees missed breaking, the winds took care of. Telephone poles in front of their property SNAPPED off in the wind. Thankfully 35 miles away I didn't get that wind at my house. 

Couple years ago my old man decided they ought to get a whole house generator, so we picked out a 22K Generac and put it in. I'll bet they are getting at least 150 service hours a year out of it on average. Glad they have it.


----------



## BUFF

the Suburbanite said:


> My folks have been without line-power since Monday night, so no phone/cable/innernet either. No eta for restoration of services for a large area around them. What falling trees missed breaking, the winds took care of. Telephone poles in front of their property SNAPPED off in the wind. Thankfully 35 miles away I didn't get that wind at my house.
> 
> Couple years ago my old man decided they ought to get a whole house generator, so we picked out a 22K Generac and put it in. I'll bet they are getting at least 150 service hours a year out of it on average. Glad they have it.


I remember you posting aboot the folks Genny.


----------



## Kvston

TwiceStroked said:


> Ouch
> At least no one got hurt, Right?


Zero injuries which is awesome. A real blessing. Body shop says it’ll repair both trucks. Question of how long, but what else it new. Today went better. Half the snow is gone already.


----------



## Kvston

Hydromaster said:


> Et might bee 2 soon


Es?


----------



## Kvston

Well the first snow of the season hit today up in Blue Mountain Lake, Old Forge and Tupper. Time to start pulling equipment out lol. Freeze warning tonight in Warren County.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> Well the first snow of the season hit today up in Blue Mountain Lake, Old Forge and Tupper. Time to start pulling equipment out lol. Freeze warning tonight in Warren County.


Shhhhhh


----------



## Kvston

TwiceStroked said:


> Shhhhhh


Why? I’d love to see the scramble. I just used that to get a big client signed up today.


----------



## BadMechanic

Kvston said:


> Well the first snow of the season hit today up in Blue Mountain Lake, Old Forge and Tupper. Time to start pulling equipment out lol. Freeze warning tonight in Warren County.


Dang.

Supposed to be low 38 here. Guess itll be here sooner than hoping for.


----------



## Kvston

BadMechanic said:


> Dang.
> 
> Supposed to be low 38 here. Guess itll be here sooner than hoping for.


Yeah we've had 2 frosts already and another freeze warning tonight. Lows in the low 30's for about a week. It's coming.


----------



## the Suburbanite

Kvston said:


> Yeah we've had 2 frosts already and another freeze warning tonight. Lows in the low 30's for about a week. It's coming.


Just a little bit south, no frost that I've seen yet. But, yeah... it's coming.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

we still got 2plus months until we finish leaves, 1.5 months until done with fall projects and about a month of mowing left, so I'm ok not seeing any until Dec 1 lol.


----------



## Kvston

JRMtheYoungBuck said:


> we still got 2plus months until we finish leaves, 1.5 months until done with fall projects and about a month of mowing left, so I'm ok not seeing any until Dec 1 lol.


Geese are flying out, frosts, leaves turning. Whee.


----------



## the Suburbanite

Kvston said:


> Geese are flying out, frosts, leaves turning. Whee.


Maybe it’s me, but the leaves seem 2-3 weeks ahead of normal this year. We have some sugar maples along my driveway, and they have been dropping leaves for a couple weeks.


----------



## Kvston

the Suburbanite said:


> Maybe it’s me, but the leaves seem 2-3 weeks ahead of normal this year. We have some sugar maples along my driveway, and they have been dropping leaves for a couple weeks.


I'm seeing the same. After the drought this spring and summer I'm seeing a wet winter ahead. Gonna be tough on the animals. I think this one will be a doozy.


----------



## Kvston

First storm in the books. No equipment damaged. All personnel safe. Good warm up storm for once. 5+ on the north end of the route. 
A lot of this today with others…


----------



## Mountain Bob

You did offer to pull them out??


----------



## TwiceStroked

Head1 said:


> North of Syracuse has a couple inches on the ground. 30 out so its wet and sloppy.


Feet are coming Ur way


----------



## Kvston

Mountain Bob said:


> You did offer to pull them out??


They didn’t have a credit card and I don’t do Venmo.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kvston said:


> First storm in the books. No equipment damaged. All personnel safe. Good warm up storm for once. 5+ on the north end of the route.
> A lot of this today with others…
> View attachment 258379
> View attachment 258380


Did you tell them they can't park there.


----------



## Kvston

Randall Ave said:


> Did you tell them they can't park there.


Not my lot. I don't care. I did tell my local towing company I'd be calling for people who park overnight inn my lots and ignore the signs...


----------



## the Suburbanite

Kvston said:


> First storm in the books. No equipment damaged. All personnel safe. Good warm up storm for once. 5+ on the north end of the route.
> A lot of this today with others…
> View attachment 258379
> View attachment 258380


30? Minutes south of you, we got maybe an inch on the ground. Still made for some dumb accidents


----------



## Kvston

the Suburbanite said:


> 30? Minutes south of you, we got maybe an inch on the ground. Still made for some dumb accidents


Yeah we had a lot. Best was my sister's photo of a semi in the tress up in Keeseville. Amazing how people act in snow.


----------



## Kvston

Wild times in Essex county


----------



## Kvston

Another nuisance event tonight. Good to have some servicing stacking up. The freezing rain I’m not looking forward to but the $ will help some.


----------



## Kvston

Mostly a dud. Switched over pretty quick which I’ll take over a big icing event.


----------



## Kvston

Next week keeps switching back and forth. I’m seeing a couple clipper storms.


----------



## Kvston

Active week. Snow tomorrow afternoon and overnight, Wednesday and Thursday and maybe Saturday/Sunday. Finally make some $ on all this equipment.


----------



## Mike N

Kvston said:


> Active week. Snow tomorrow afternoon and overnight, Wednesday and Thursday and maybe Saturday/Sunday. Finally make some $ on all this equipment.


And so far in Rochester, we haven't had a plowable event yet.


----------



## Kvston

Mike N said:


> And so far in Rochester, we haven't had a plowable event yet.


You didn’t get anything from the lake effect that hit buffalo?


----------



## Mike N

Kvston said:


> You didn’t get anything from the lake effect that hit buffalo?



Less than an inch here in Spencerport.


----------



## Kvston

Mike N said:


> Less than an inch here in Spencerport.


That sucks. We already got 5” total. Probably will have another 8-12 this week total.


----------



## Mike N

Kvston said:


> That sucks. We already got 5” total. Probably will have another 8-12 this week total.


We're heading out to Parish tomorrow to visit the kids and grandson. Supposed to get 3-5" there.

Forecast for Rochester area is zero.


----------



## Kvston

Hope you have work to do in the meantime.


----------



## Mike N

Kvston said:


> Hope you have work to do in the meantime.



I'm retired. 39 years as an auto mechanic (the last almost 36 at the same shop) and I finally hung it up. 

My plowing now is strictly residential and my route is within my own neighborhood. Insurance isn't a killer so I'm not too worried if we don't get the big storms anymore.


----------



## Kvston

Coming in earlier. Boys will have to work on a Sunday. Pavement is frozen so it’ll probably actually build up this time as forecast.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Finally put the plows on this time. Treated some earlier this am, might be a bit sloppy for us riding the line of freezing.


----------



## Kvston

JRMtheYoungBuck said:


> Finally put the plows on this time. Treated some earlier this am, might be a bit sloppy for us riding the line of freezing.


Yeah we’ve been out treating. It’s building enough to plow. Brought the rest of the manpower in and we kick things off at 3. Should be two hits and done.


----------



## the Suburbanite

We have probably 6" on the ground. Never fell too heavy, but was constant all day. Seem like it's done, not sure if we are forecasted to get any overnight.


----------



## Kvston

the Suburbanite said:


> We have probably 6" on the ground. Never fell too heavy, but was constant all day. Seem like it's done, not sure if we are forecasted to get any overnight.


Yeah, it’s done now. I’m headed back to base. Few more flurries overnight but we’re basically gonna be on storm cleanups in the morning then back on construction. Nice little profitable store. It would be nice if more storms are like this with a steady accumulation, and nothing crazy going on. They decided to pull the late shift sent all the guys back about 6 o’clock tonight. That way I don’t feel so bad start them off at 4:30 in the morning to make sure all the retail locations are cleaned up before they open.


----------



## Kvston

First big one coming in Thursday night. 12-18 on the northern half of our routing. Bringing out everything this time to party.


----------



## Kvston

Trucks machines and manpower are ready. Now to wait. First storm of the year where it is behind the forecast start time.

The “other guys” are ready too…


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Yeah on the 11th, a few days ago, they said 1-3 and my accounts got 7-10… looks like more mixing down by me this time around..


----------



## the Suburbanite

Kvston said:


> First big one coming in Thursday night. 12-18 on the northern half of our routing. Bringing out everything this time to party.


Guessing your forecasts are calling for more than that now? Depending on the source, we are looking at a possible 7-15" (or 12-18") accumulation through Sat am. Just drove up from a round-trip/day-trip to Westchester tonight, steady rain to the south, not too bad around Coxsackie/Greene County, then steadier rain from Albany to the north. Got home around 10, the rain/drizzle switched over to heavy, large flake wet snow at about 11. Probably 30* out right now.


----------



## Kvston

the Suburbanite said:


> Guessing your forecasts are calling for more than that now? Depending on the source, we are looking at a possible 7-15" (or 12-18") accumulation through Sat am. Just drove up from a round-trip/day-trip to Westchester tonight, steady rain to the south, not too bad around Coxsackie/Greene County, then steadier rain from Albany to the north. Got home around 10, the rain/drizzle switched over to heavy, large flake wet snow at about 11. Probably 30* out right now.


We’ve got 2” now and it’s heat stuff. This will be a bit of a challenge. Lot of weight to move. Glad I brought in more manpower for the shoveling end especially.


----------



## Scholzee2

Rain and 38 F in Buffalo NY Saturday to Sunday should see snow


----------



## Kvston

Lake George is 2” of wet snow. Further North is up to 5”. The snow is paused now. Weather pocket. Good time to take a break.


----------



## the Suburbanite

Not much fell today, 2-3" locally. Enough to keep everybody out with plows on. Mayyyyybe 5" total since last night at 11pm. I'm not expecting too much overnight.


----------



## Kvston

18” in Warrensburg. Same in Chestertown. I’ve been out since 3 am yesterday. Ram dispatch since 12:45 am yesterday.
Finishing a route for someone else to give the boys one last leg up on this storm then I’m headed home to sleep.


----------



## BadMechanic

I think here in Syracuse we are up to 4in for the year. Not so lucky north or south of here but for us, yesterday was the worst so far. Wintry mix, saw a sedan way off an on ramp (trooper was there with flares on road). I somehow made it home in 2wd on factory tires (2021 ram 1500)


----------



## Kvston

BadMechanic said:


> I think here in Syracuse we are up to 4in for the year. Not so lucky north or south of here but for us, yesterday was the worst so far. Wintry mix, saw a sedan way off an on ramp (trooper was there with flares on road). I somehow made it home in 2wd on factory tires (2021 ram 1500)


Ended up with 24-25” in Warrensburg. Same further north. First 18-20 was wet concrete. Whole towns without power. Just got ours back an hour ago.
I pulled a 26 hour shift then crashed.
Haven’t dealt with opening job sites, bank pushes, roof clearing, trees down. It’ll be a week before this one is in the books.
Crews stood tall and got the job done.


----------



## Kvston

Got 1/4-1/2” on some of the route once stores closed. Should be an interesting morning. Temp drop is 2-4 pm tomorrow for us. I hate freezing rain.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

yup, got an additional 7 ton of salt ready just in case, freshy fresh, off the train car at the port of Troy. Freeze looking like an hour or two after you for us at 3-4pm, goes from 47 degrees at noon to 9 degrees at midnight.. 


Kvston said:


> Got 1/4-1/2” on some of the route once stores closed. Should be an interesting morning. Temp drop is 2-4 pm tomorrow for us. I hate freezing rain.


----------



## Kvston

JRMtheYoungBuck said:


> yup, got an additional 7 ton of salt ready just in case, freshy fresh, off the train car at the port of Troy. Freeze looking like an hour or two after you for us at 3-4pm, goes from 47 degrees at noon to 9 degrees at midnight..


How much is it off the rail car? $96 and change a ton delivered up here.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Kvston said:


> How much is it off the rail car? $96 and change a ton delivered up here.


About 75-78 per ton pick up


----------



## BadMechanic

Kvston said:


> Got 1/4-1/2” on some of the route once stores closed. Should be an interesting morning. Temp drop is 2-4 pm tomorrow for us. I hate freezing rain.


By the time I get out of work (7am), itll be around 47 degrees. I have to shovel up the snowplow crap I packed down at the end of my driveway before it all refreezes.

Going to be a fun drive into work tomorrow. I see truck ban on thruway from 46 to PA.


----------



## Kvston

BadMechanic said:


> By the time I get out of work (7am), itll be around 47 degrees. I have to shovel up the snowplow crap I packed down at the end of my driveway before it all refreezes.
> 
> Going to be a fun drive into work tomorrow. I see truck ban on thruway from 46 to PA.


Yeah I see the same. 3-3.5” at my place. Radar says it’s raining. Headed to the yard to load up and clean things off.


----------



## Kvston

JRMtheYoungBuck said:


> About 75-78 per ton pick up


That American salt or something else?


----------



## Kvston

Now to wait for the big freeze. This rain is insane! Glad it wasn’t heavy snow though. Would have been 2-3’ already.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Kvston said:


> That American salt or something else?


Yup, American Rock Salt, same company as the bags sends it in from WNY and a local construction/trucking company serves as the local distributor. They have over 300,000 tons there at the beginning of the year, it’s pretty crazy. Port of Albany has nicer/finer salt but it’s more expensive.


----------



## Kvston

JRMtheYoungBuck said:


> Yup, American Rock Salt, same company as the bags sends it in from WNY and a local construction/trucking company serves as the local distributor. They have over 300,000 tons there at the beginning of the year, it’s pretty crazy. Port of Albany has nicer/finer salt but it’s more expensive.


Yeah, I’ve been debating on going after that finer saw. The Egyptian and Australian salt is better but it is more expensive. I also looked into IBG magic salt, but decided not to this year as the distributor didn’t seem that reliable. I’m going to have to create some infrastructure at my yard, in order to do it for myself moving forward. Treated salt is the way to go because you get more done with less which means less times the guys are going back to refill the hopper less tonnage to move and the clients love the color. Makes it easy for them to see you’ve done your work.


----------



## m_ice

Kvston said:


> Yeah, I’ve been debating on going after that finer saw. The Egyptian and Australian salt is better but it is more expensive. I also looked into IBG magic salt, but decided not to this year as the distributor didn’t seem that reliable. I’m going to have to create some infrastructure at my yard, in order to do it for myself moving forward. Treated salt is the way to go because you get more done with less which means less times the guys are going back to refill the hopper less tonnage to move and the clients love the color. Makes it easy for them to see you’ve done your work.


The lack of storage space and less product for same results is why we use treated salt. IMO it offsets the added cost of the product.


----------



## Kvston

Temperatures dropped 10° in the last hour and a half. It’s still dropping and now the roads are covered. Everywhere we kept up on the salt so far is good to go. Open. Keep it that way. Disability sucks when the wind is blowing when it’s not peers to be around a3 to half an inch an hour.


----------



## Mike N

It was 39 degrees in Rochester at 10am, it's now 7 degrees at 5pm. 

Snowing and blowing, although they're not calling for a lot of snow. The biggest issue will be drifting.


----------



## BadMechanic

My warm bed looks real good. I dont want to go out in that 🤣🤣


----------



## Kvston

I’m headed back to base right now. Most of the guys are also going back to bass for the night. One truck with a pair of guys will keep things monitored for us. It looks like the storm is over except the drifting. Hopefully they can keep things under wraps, so everybody gets to spend time with their family on Christmas Eve. High today 48. Now it’s 17 and falling.


----------



## BadMechanic

Yep was 40s this morning. About 8F and snowing/windy still here. By the time I get to work it should stop snowing and start warming up to 15F 🤣


----------



## Kvston

BadMechanic said:


> Yep was 40s this morning. About 8F and snowing/windy still here. By the time I get to work it should stop snowing and start warming up to 15F 🤣


Sounds like Florida…


----------



## BadMechanic

Drive in wasnt bad. Truck covered in ice, roads werent bad. New tires worked good.


----------



## JRMtheYoungBuck

Kvston said:


> Yeah, I’ve been debating on going after that finer saw. The Egyptian and Australian salt is better but it is more expensive. I also looked into IBG magic salt, but decided not to this year as the distributor didn’t seem that reliable. I’m going to have to create some infrastructure at my yard, in order to do it for myself moving forward. Treated salt is the way to go because you get more done with less which means less times the guys are going back to refill the hopper less tonnage to move and the clients love the color. Makes it easy for them to see you’ve done your work.


From earlier tonight, here’s some of that fine salt from the port of Albany, I use it at certain accounts.


----------



## BUFF

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/12/26/nyregion/blizzard-storm-snow-deaths.html


----------



## BadMechanic

NY Slimes.


----------



## Kvston

BUFF said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/12/26/nyregion/blizzard-storm-snow-deaths.html


Couldn’t read it without creating a “free” account. Guess it’s the same as the local news though…


----------



## BUFF

Probably


----------



## Kvston

Another day another not dollar. Out to do site checks this morning with no results. Looks like tonight and tomorrow will get us a little bit of ice and maybe just maybe will switch to snow. Feels too much like Albany weather right now.


----------



## BadMechanic

I see Friday we are supposed to get a mix and maybe some. Didnt check to see if any accumulation. Probably not but never know


----------



## Kvston

Friday up in the southern Adirondacks it’s split between up to an inch and one to three.


----------



## Mike N

In the meantime, Rochester has gotten less than 10" of snow so far.


----------



## Kvston

Mike N said:


> In the meantime, Rochester has gotten less than 10" of snow so far.


Ya enjoy the seasonal contracts out there. We are up to 38-45” depending on where it is on the route.

meantime the rain is moving north some so at least we shouldn’t freeze too bad tonight


----------

